# A reality check for me



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

*sighs* Sometimes...reality has a way of really biting back, of reminding us of what is really important. Sometimes it's nothing to bad, maybe just speeding ticket or other little things that just give you a small epiphany. And then there are times...somethings you'll always remember
I've been having some trouble at work, with the bosses being stressed out and taking it out on us, whether they mean to or not. Work is also being difficult for my parents at thier jobs. They both had to work on today, my father's birthday and thier anniversary and it was just generally a bad day. Bosses them giving them crap, lots of work and stress...
I knew it was a bad day....there was just that gut feeling that something was wrong. But it hadn't been to bad yet, nothing major. Our dinner plans got scrapped because we had to pick up our cat quick before work, so Mom and I ended up hitting a pizza place for dinner before work. Greasy food and carbonated soda of course gave me indesgtion so we hit the Eckerd's next door for some tums. And as I stand at the checkout, I look around and notice the local paper....I just glance at...but the face on the front cover...I know that face..but why so many pictures...My mother turns and looks at me, wondering why I can't stop saying "oh god no...." and then she sees the paper. 
The top headline, "Bucks Man Killed in Iraq", and underneath are a collection of pictures of one of my oldest and dearest friends. I had known Bob since kindergarden. We had always stayed close throughout the years, as Bob lived a bare 5 minute walk up the road from me. But it was really in high school, when he helped me through some of the toughest parts of my life that he became one of if not my best friend. 
I knew he was joining the marines and didn't try to argue with him about it...It was what he wanted. I just told him to keep the big head of his down and to come home safely. He was due back in August and was planning on going out for a night with me on his return. We were gonna go to some bar and get loaded...I wouldn't be able to drink at the point, so we decided he could have my share and I could laugh at his drunken ass...
His humvee had been 7 times since he had arrived in Iraq in January. But he had always come through unharmed. He always wore his armor, and anything else that might help keep him safe. His humvee has just been freshly armored and upgraded....but the IED that exploded punched right through all the armor. 
I had not seen my friend in over 10 months, with only the occasional e-mail between us and a care package sent for his b-day. And now I wait to see when his funeral will be....
All the things that have been bothering me...all the crap at work and at home...what do they matter compared to this?
R.I.P Marine Lance Cpl. Robert Mininger, you will always be remembered


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I´m very sorry for your loss. He sounds like he was a great person.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh my goodness, Thaerin, how tragic, how terrible, how sad! I'm sooooo sorry  
My deepest condolences to you, your family, his family, all involved.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

So sorry for your loss thaerin. 

He was a brave man, and it must be a huge loss to you. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

So sorry for your loss thaerin.

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Dude that sux!!! So sorry about your boy!!
jB


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss Thaerin. My deepest condolences to you and yours, and for his family as well.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your loss. This brings things a little to close for comfort. I myself have a step-son in Iraq (Marine Lance Cpl. Aaron Kimball). 

You are correct about the other things not mattering. Things with my job have been tense as well (cut backs) and when you put it like that the job just doesn't matter. A job can be replaced but loved ones cannot.

We will keep you and all his family in our prayers.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss of a very good friend. I'm sure he died doing what he felt he had to do to protect this country. You will be in our thoughts.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry for your loss Thaerin... It's a shame that so many courageous men and women are being lost and injured.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thaerin,

I hope you will remember this and think fondly of your friend. _Semper Fidelis_: Always Faithful. It's the Marine Corps motto, and it sounds as though Bob lived with it in his heart even before he joined up.

God Bless,
Phil


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I just saw a thing about your boy on the news. I thought about you bro.
jB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Man, i'm sorry for what happened. My brother's girlfriend's brother is currently in Iraq right now, hes doing good as well.


----------



## Glock Shooter (May 20, 2005)

My family's prayers go out for the Minninger family and friends. From your post, he clearly was the best before he joined the best of the best, the Marines.

His sacrifice will not be in vain. He fought for liberty not just for us, but for the world. Marines like him are world changers. I recently heard a sound bite about the Marines along the lines of .... many of you wonder if your life will have made the world a better place, Marines don't need to wonder.


----------

